# Frogroom pics and Build



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Got around to taking some pcitures of the frogs and my rooms along with my big display viv. In the next couple weeks im going to attempt to build an aluminum rack like they use in Europe.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Some pics of the room big, display tank, and some random tanks.

I'm switching out the wood racks for aluminum


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

A few more


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I love this setup. It looks so natural. What frogs do you keep in this?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...frogroom-pics-build-frog-room-2.21.12-056.jpg


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

R. variabilis, Sisa altamazonica and Sisa bassleri.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are really nice!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking good George


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

like i commented when you had the meet at your house, the big tank would of made a great tank for the cat. a place to climb and sun it self under the lights 
also george why are you choosing to go with metal racks now. 
walt


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

billschwinn said:


> Those are really nice!


thanks are you talking about the frogs and tanks.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

pa.walt said:


> like i commented when you had the meet at your house, the big tank would of made a great tank for the cat. a place to climb and sun it self under the lights
> also george why are you choosing to go with metal racks now.
> walt


not metal rack but aluminum check the link.....I like the clean look and its more compact. I have limited space and want to utilize it as best as possible....Also I always wnated to have them but didn't realize the materials were available until now.

Racks


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Everything looks great, George.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

A few more frog pics


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

George,
As I said while I was down there, love your tanks, changing all mine over to Jason's tanks also, really like the big tank, what's in there? 
But I don't see that 60" LED 3D TV, on the wall yet, and I'm not coming back until you get that up...lol

Bill


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Bill Finley said:


> George,
> As I said while I was down there, love your tanks, changing all mine over to Jason's tanks also, really like the big tank, what's in there?
> But I don't see that 60" LED 3D TV, on the wall yet, and I'm not coming back until you get that up...lol
> 
> Bill


Bill

We are working on the TV....we got the basement carpeted next comes the couch and TV.

the large tank is setup as a Peruvian tank (allow the plants are not exactly specific to the region) more specifically Sisa, Peru...so I have a group of Sisa bassleri, Sisa altamzonica and variabilis.

The variabilis aren't the same population found in the region but Mark peper said I could substitute them with another morph.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

george when i said metal i meant aluminium. cant wait to see pics of the room when it is done.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

pa.walt said:


> george when i said metal i meant aluminium. cant wait to see pics of the room when it is done.


I can't wait either, unfortunately it will cost a bit to do so it will be doen in phases, but ultimately it will allow me to add 4 of 5 very large vivs in the room, around 100 gallons or so.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Looking great George looking forward to the next meeting at your place! Any thoughts on when?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

cbreon said:


> Looking great George looking forward to the next meeting at your place! Any thoughts on when?


i'm thinking june.....I'd like to get a rack or two built before then and get the rooms a little better organized. I was thinking summer since I have a nice yard that can be utilized as well. I'll probbaly post something after easter about when but end of june seems like what I'm thinking right now.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi George, sent you a PM, Jon


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

hey George,
Im Larry, just wanted to say Nice setup....have you ever considered attending Froggersanonymous???  you are serious about frogs arent you.. 
Very Nice setups.
Larry


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I don't think I have a problem...on the other hand my wife says I'm in denial.

I do enjoy keeping these guys alot...Thanks for the compliments


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Got the walls painted and the floor down in the main back frogroom, just need to get the trim back up. 

I order the aluminum and other supplies for the racks. should have the materials in a week. I'll post pictures as I start building the racks.

Heres a few of the room.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

nice... looks much different than a couple weeks ago. Definitely excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good George, now comes the really interesting part. I can't wait to see how you put the aluminum racks together.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Me too....i'd like them to just assemble themsleves. 

The first one is gonna be interesting. I decided to build the one with the least amount of cuts first.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck with the build! Glad you found some ready-made aluminum with channels so you wouldn't go bonkers drilling and riveting a thousand holes.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

yes i'm glad I did as well.

Did you ever give that company a call. If you fax or email a list they will price it for you.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I was going to - until I ran wwaayyy over budget on this wooden tank. Mainly in tools... wife says I have to build some non-frog things before I can go nuts again 

When you post up some build pictures - I for one would like to see the more...mundane aspects. Like what kind of blade you used to cut the aluminum (oh, I heard kerosene is a good lubricant for drilling aluminum on a drill press if you have to), the brand/thickness of PVC trim board, difficulties in measurements. That sorta thing!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> Good luck with the build! Glad you found some ready-made aluminum with channels so you wouldn't go bonkers drilling and riveting a thousand holes.


 Can't think of anyone mad enough to do that  necessity.... mother of invention and all that,but glad you guys have options
the rooms is going to look great George,yeah its a bit of graft but damn I've nearly forgotten it now,but every day they look sweet ,do their job and leave me to try and get my head around all this and keep up with the frogs
best of luck
Stu


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> I can't wait either, unfortunately it will cost a bit to do so it will be doen in phases, but ultimately it will allow me to add 4 of 5 very large vivs in the room, around 100 gallons or so.


Which company are you using? 80/20 sells the same thing i believe


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

80/20 is where I got the materials from.

The materials are scheduled to be delivered. Can't wait. Now i need to set up some jigs and a work bench. I'll post lots of mundane pictures as I go along.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Received the aluminum and connectors today. I'll post pictures of the materials this weekend.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

do they have the aluminum core connectors or just the regular ones?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

NathanB said:


> do they have the aluminum core connectors or just the regular ones?


not sure what you mean I'll post the link

Quick Frame Introduction


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

There are 2 types of connectors in the Europe brand. One is the plain nylon like 80/20 has on their site Quick Frame - Introduction to Fasteners
The other has an aluminum core for strength. I didn't look into it enough to see if 80/20 has one hidden in the catalog yet.


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

George, 

I was in the same boat as you, I had saw european vivs on dendroboard built using the materials in your post but was unaware that the materials were available domestically in the United States. For that reason, I never looked into the possibility any further. Now that I know the materials are available as you have pointed out in this post, I am extremely interested in using them for space savings which = more vivs in the same amount of space. Can you tell me if cabinets can be built or would be compatible with the exo terra or zoomed lines of vivariums or if the vivariums have to be built in using these materials. I understand all of the construction but can't visualize what would support the vivarium beyond the outer edges after all of the exterior framework is built. I see they offer pieces with flanges, do you use these with a piece of glass or arcryllic for support or do run a center brace through the center of the cabinet on each tier?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

JGAll said:


> George,
> 
> I was in the same boat as you, I had saw european vivs on dendroboard built using the materials in your post but was unaware that the materials were available domestically in the United States. For that reason, I never looked into the possibility any further. Now that I know the materials are available as you have pointed out in this post, I am extremely interested in using them for space savings which = more vivs in the same amount of space. Can you tell me if cabinets can be built or would be compatible with the exo terra or zoomed lines of vivariums or if the vivariums have to be built in using these materials. I understand all of the construction but can't visualize what would support the vivarium beyond the outer edges after all of the exterior framework is built. I see they offer pieces with flanges, do you use these with a piece of glass or arcryllic for support or do run a center brace through the center of the cabinet on each tier?


I pmed you but I'll answer the question for others.

Sitting on the flanged piece I'm using 1/4" plywood since I have a lot from a previous project. They recommend expanded pvc board but its expensive.

The tank will since on the front and rear brace and the rest of the weight will be on the wood. Since I have all glass tanks I also need to place a piece of 1/4" styro for support under the tanks.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Materials...aluminum and nylon connectors


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Good idea on using 1/4in ply instead of the PVC board! 

Did you cackle like a mad scientist when you were unpacking it all? So few opportunities to do so, one has to take advantage of them all.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stevenhman said:


> Good idea on using 1/4in ply instead of the PVC board!
> 
> Did you cackle like a mad scientist when you were unpacking it all? So few opportunities to do so, one has to take advantage of them all.


Yeah, i was pretty excited about extruded aluminum.


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

like ur frog room, can t wait to see the extenshion


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> Yeah, i was pretty excited about extruded aluminum.


ha so was I. George,a piece of baking paper(silicone paper) between the polystyrene and the ply floor in your case will make popping the vivs in and out as required much easier,the poly grabs the pvc board really well making life difficult i imagine it will do the same with the wood. If you cut to a tight fit so preventing excess light escaping this dodge is a great help,remember to factor in the tile on the vertical cuts....I mention this again as i very nearly forgot
best of luck
Stu


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

The contractor doing work at my house set up a jig for me and his chop box. Should be ready to cut this weekend.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great, wish I had that space to work with!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I've been very busy with multiple projects around the house and had a chance to start building the racks. I have a some pcitures of an almost finished prodect....I know i mentioned I would take lots of photos but didn't get aroudn to that yet. I'll have more for the next one i build. I also rearrange the remaining vivs that won't be going on these racks in a different room. sorry the images are a bit dark.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking good so far!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Superb! That's really gonna look great once it's all together.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stevenhman said:


> Superb! That's really gonna look great once it's all together.


This weekend I'm gonna build a smaller one and I'll take more detailed photos. Hopefully by Friday all the tanks will be installed in the large unit


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey George, can we get an update on this project? I'm late to seeing this and am curious how it looks. Im hoping you finished it all and are ready to show it off. The aluminum framing looks very sleek! 

Btw- any lugubris babies yet ; )


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Here are some updated photos


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

A couple more


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good George. I was in your neighborhood today and kicking myself for not dropping by. Next time...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> Looking good George. I was in your neighborhood today and kicking myself for not dropping by. Next time...


I was home....thats too bad I couldv'e given you that viv. Anyways I guess I see you next weekend?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

ggazonas said:


> A couple more


Thanks for the update, George! Nicely done. Slickest looking frog room this side of the pond for sure. 

What's the species in this last photo (A. hahneli?)?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

andersonii85 said:


> Thanks for the update, George! Nicely done. Slickest looking frog room this side of the pond for sure.
> 
> What's the species in this last photo (A. hahneli?)?


Close those are A. altamazonica Abesio. They are in my large Pruvian tank and are currently breeding. Looking for some to morph out soon.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

George, just lookin at your build thread. Your frogroom looks great. Those extruded aluminum racks make it look so professional. I've wanted to go that route for a LONG time, but afraid of the cost. Also, all o fmy current tanks are a mismatch of different sizes, 10 verts, 10 standards, big exo's, little exo's, etc. I'd practically have to start over. Are those tanks Proteans?


----------

